# klein0r.de - Fototutorials [Kritik gesucht]



## Klein0r (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fotografiere schon einige Jahre und probiere ständig neue Sachen aus. Damit ich anderen ein wenig helfen kann (und selbst ab und zu mal etwas nachschlagen kann) habe ich ein paar Tutorial geschrieben und auf meiner Homepage veröffentlicht. Ich möchte nun von Euch wissen


Helfen euch die Tutorials weiter?
Fehlt euch etwas?
Sind sie ausführlich genug?
Gibt es noch offene Fragen / Ergänzungen?

Und was euch sonst noch alles einfällt  Über positives Feedback freue ich mich natürlich auch!

Hier der Link: http://klein0r.de/tutorials-Foto.html

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Klein0r (2. November 2012)

133 Zugriffe und keine Antwort? So schlecht?


----------



## erik s. (6. November 2012)

Hi,

du bist anscheinend sehr motiviert. Die Tutorials sind auch recht anschaulich und umfangreich beschrieben. Das einzige, was ich noch ändern würde, wäre der Style bzw. das Template der Seite. Das wirkt auf mich etwas einfach und amateurhaft. Da die Fotografie ja auch im künstlerischen Bereich angesiedelt ist, genauso wie das Webdesign, würde ich deshalb da noch was machen, um Qualität von Content und Layout noch ein Einklang zu bringen.

Hoffe, das spornt dich weiter an.
Grüße,
Erik


----------



## Klein0r (6. November 2012)

Hi, danke für die Antwort!

Meinst Du den generellen Style der Seite oder beziehst Du Dich nur auf Darstellung der Tutorials? Optimal finde ich das zur Zeit auch nicht - eventuell muss ich mal etwas mit Thumbnails etc. spielen.

Oder hast Du noch ein konkretere Idee?

Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## erik s. (6. November 2012)

Ich würde dem Content-Bereich mehr Breite einräumen. Das wirkt erstens professioneller und eröffnet zweitens für die Tutorials nochmal ein paar darstellerische Möglichkeiten.
Außerdem wirken die Grafiken sehr simpel erstellt. Da gibt es sicherlich Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## blue-wasabi (9. Juli 2013)

Ich finds Spitze


----------



## Klein0r (22. August 2013)

Vielen Dank! Freue mich wenn ich helfen kann


----------

